# bee venom eye drops



## ulimann

my dog has auto immune light sensitive conjunctivitis. Been giving him honey eye drops which help considerably but have not cured his condition. Just got some BV20 bee venom eye drops does anybody have experience with these drops?


----------



## brettj777

ulimann said:


> my dog has auto immune light sensitive conjunctivitis. Been giving him honey eye drops which help considerably but have not cured his condition. Just got some BV20 bee venom eye drops does anybody have experience with these drops?


Why would you ever experiment with bee venom in your dogs eyes? Try it in your own eyes first for a couple years.


----------



## ulimann

precisely because I don't want to "experiment" is why I am asking for others experiences.It is advertised by some apitherapy supply vendors as being effective for macular degeneration,glaucoma etc. I am trying to help my buddy not hurt him


----------



## Oldtimer

Topical application of bee venom is a mostly fake industry based on a false premise.

Bee venom is designed by nature to cause pain and swelling, that's what it is for. As sold in face creams etc it is diluted down to a point where it causes only very mild irritation, swelling, and redness. The person applying this is led to believe this is a good thing but in fact it isn't, and long term it can do damage.

Have not heard of bee venoms effect on either glaucoma, or macular degeneration. But my gut tells me this is just more spin.

Ask your apitherapy supply vendors to link you some research. If they do, please link it here so more experienced eyes can take a look at it, not all "research" is what it seems.

By the way, I applaud your responsible attitude in taking the time to ask here first before trying it on your dog. Hoping for you that either this, or some other way, will be able to help your dog. 

Re the benefits of apitherapy, maybe it works, I don't know. What I can say is I have been a full time beekeeper and have had thousands of stings, and my health is no better than any other average person of my age. I also know a good number of other commercial beekeepers and they are not especially different either, other than that this line of work tends to retain the more physically fit anyway because it's a physical job.


----------



## ulimann

Hey OT that's just it I can't find any definitve studies that doesn't always have to mean that something doesn.t work. I have used herbs for some health issues with great results in the past.I also know of several people whose arthritis has disappeared from bee stings.Does it work for everybody ? probably not.I would try the drops if I had eye problems.It's different with my dog though if it actually damages his eyes and I fail to notice quickly....Our own health seems to be dependent on many factors lifestyle,diet stress,heredity.Bee stings seem to help some though undoubtedly not a silver bullet either uli


----------



## Oldtimer

Agree, and I actually use a few herbs that I collect or grow myself for certain things. One, a local plant known as Kawa Kawa I know works but there is no study to back that up. 

However if a product is being bottled and sold along with certain claims such as it is good for glaucoma, then to me, there must be proof, because they are taking your money based on those claims.

All the same, if it does no harm, you could try it. Although I hesitate to say that in some ways because that idea is what sustains the whole fraudulent side of the herbal industry.


----------

